# Scope mounts remington 700



## seaquester5 (Dec 20, 2007)

I just bought a new Remington 700 CDL SF 30-06 and a Leupold VXll 3-9x scope and need to choose a mount. Should I buy a one or two piece mount? And why would a person choose one over the other? I have a Remington 700 ADL in 270 cal I bought some 27 yrs ago and bought a one piece mount back then, but to be honest I did not even know a two piece was offered . Not sure it makes a difference one way or another, just thought I'd ask the "experts" here!!!Thanx for your input!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I would expect a 1 piece to be slightly more stable, while the 2 piece might potentially make it easier to load the magazine. Other than that, I can't see why it would make much difference.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Also with a one piece base you have more options on how far to space your rings out and possibly be able to set your scope back further if needed.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I prefer the leupold two piece base basicly because that is what I have always had and it does make reloading easier with certain guns. I have a one piece base on a 300 win mag and all other are 2 piece bases and I dont think one is stronger than the other.


----------

